# Northern  Washington County



## Stan17 (Mar 13, 2018)

We're currently looking to fill 1 membership( 11 total members). This is a QDM /Trophy club that has been established for 8+ years . All stands are club stands on this 1200 acres club. Dues are $1500(Includes planting of plots and supplement feeding). There's a limit of 2 bucks (Mountable) 4 doe per paid membership. Spring turkey hunting / Hog hunting available year around . No campsite on property but there's a couple of camp grounds within 5-10 minutes of club . If Interested contact me via email stanwill17@gmail.com


----------



## hancock husler (Mar 13, 2018)

Is this the buffalo club


----------



## Stan17 (Mar 14, 2018)

No sir


----------



## Whitetailfreak23 (Mar 16, 2018)

What part of Washington county like where


----------



## Stan17 (Mar 19, 2018)

*Northern Washington County*

Linton Rd area


----------



## tightline1987 (Mar 21, 2018)

Stan, I sent you an email yesterday.


----------



## Stan17 (Mar 26, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Stan17 (Apr 4, 2018)

*Northern Washington County*

Bump


----------



## Stan17 (Apr 21, 2018)

*Northern Washington County*

Bump


----------



## cbrouillette (Apr 30, 2018)

How close are you to downtown sandersville?


----------



## flyfishim (Jan 11, 2019)

Are you still taking memberships?


----------

